# Is it ok to say, "I need some work!?"



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Dear forum members. I am new here but in reading up some on this forum, it seems that I would fit in pretty well here. That being said, I find myself in a position that is increasingly scary. I came to Colorado to go to work for a company here and it didn't work out. I'm an independent hanger and have been for 20 years. 
I ran into some hard times in Montana and searched around for a real job with a company. I went to work for Phase 2 in Colorado and spent my whole savings moving down here. After my first week- I realized that I cannot work for a drywall company that does wallcovering. They need to stick to drywall and scrap their wallcovering department which consists of one "I'm the best hanger ever been" know it all, and a few helpers that aren't qualified to help.
I saw the writing on the wall the first day when the foreman told me they fired the last guy for bubbles and I walk ion the job and see unprimed skim coats all over the place plus it was a vinyl over vinyl job and they were using Gaurdz with clay on top of of a heavily textured wallcovering. 
I told them no wonder it didn't look good and needless to say... the rest is history.
I need work, I'm a good hanger... if any of you guys here need a good hanger, that doesn't need to be retrained (unless it's a material with unusual specs) how about emailing me.
If this isn't appropriate for this forum I will take this down.
[email protected]


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck Sam. Maybe DaArch can hook you up with some info.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to forum Sam, sorry to hear that it did not work out for you. There are a few paperhangers here, maybe they can hook you up. One of mods, Bill, should be around soon and may be able to help. 
Most of the members here are on the East Coast.

Have you read some of the marketing threads to find a way to get your name out in your area?

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you looked into the NGPP and their forum? http://www.ngpp.org/lounge/forum.php 
You might get a better networking of hangers there. Other than that I don't see much paper in these parts anymore.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Sam. Hang in there man. In the mean time you have us.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Wow!*

I really appreciate these replies. I knew I was in a good place.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Sam- Welcome aboard! 

Just doing some hanging today- after hanging being all but dead for several years here. 
Guys doing hanging only are almost all commercial here and struggling. The home Dec market is just starting to come back to life. (I'm in MN by the way).

Arch and Pro wall are our resident guys that get it up and keep it up longer...:whistling2:

Good luck to ya!


----------



## noholidaze (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hang in there!*

I've had good luck going into all the paint/ hardware stores that sell wallpaper and and giving cards to the right people.The "in store designers" Don't under estimate the power of charm ...and prayer. you never know until you ask $$$


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Hey Sam- Welcome aboard!
> 
> Just doing some hanging today- after hanging being all but dead for several years here.
> Guys doing hanging only are almost all commercial here and struggling. The home Dec market is just starting to come back to life. (I'm in MN by the way).
> ...


Don't forget oh lonesome me:blink:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck, i have found that there is a need for good hangers there's not many out there anymore.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Sam, sorry to hear about your bad luck. I can only mirror what's already been said here. Good luck to you.


----------

